# Cablage éthernet de l'appartement... Solutions "invisibles"



## Pdg (28 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de déménager. Avant, avec ma connexion anémique, les CPL de Free ne me posaient aucun souci. Maintenant, nouveautés : la connexion est encore pire, mais on vient m'installer la fibre dans quelques jours... Cependant, le réseau électrique doit être mauvais : les CPL ne se parlent presque plus. Seraient-ils fâchés ? J'ai des désynchro quotidiennes, et même quand ils sont synchronisés, la TV ne passe pas du tout ou presque (en tout cas, c'est absolument impossible à regarder).

J'ai éliminé le problème du débit de la connexion puisque, d'une part c'est bon en wifi, et d'autre part, même quand je lis un fichier sur le HD de la freebox, il freeze et se met en pause toutes les 5 minutes (et je ne parle pas d'un fichier HD), comme si je regardais Youtube à une heure de pointe...

Bref, mes CPL sont fâchés entre eux.

J'ai pensé les changer... Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça règle le souci.

J'ai aussi pensé relier mon player à un boîtier wifi/éthernet... Peu satisfaisant. En tout cas, dommage pour quand j'aurai la fibre.

Je précise qu'ils ne sont, ni l'un, ni l'autre, sur une multiprise. J'ai aussi limité au maximum les appareils qui pourraient parasiter la liaison. Ceux qui restent doivent rester (je ne vais pas débrancher mon frigo pour mater un film). Pas d'onduleur, pas de parafoudre, pas de porte des étoiles dans la cave, pas de triphasé. J'ai essayé différentes prises électriques, au cas où, c'est assez variable, mais dans tous les cas, ce n'est pas satisfaisant...

Donc seule solution : brancher des câbles éthernet (du cat 6, tant qu'on y est).

Oui mais voilà, à moins de faire courir un énorme câble gris au milieu de 3 pièces et du couloir : impossible.

J'ai trouvé 2 solutions d'installations éthernet "discrètes", mais je n'ai trouvé aucun retour d'utilisateurs dessus. Quelqu'un aurait-il eu des avis sur ces produits ?

1. mini-câble : http://www.monreseaumaison.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/120113-mode-operatoire-Kit-Ethernet-HD.pdf
ils annoncent un débit de 100Mbps, mais pas de mention de catégorie, ce qui me refroidit un peu.

2. câble plat : http://www.ombilicable.fr/index.php/cable/ultra-plat
eux, par contre, annoncent la cat 5e ou 6, selon le cas...

Les deux solutions se basent sur le même principe : Appareil 1 -> câble Ethernet -> Boîtier interface -> Câble "discret" -> Boîtier interface -> câble Ethernet -> Appareil 2. Il est clair que tant d'interfaces doivent dégrader le signal, je ne m'attends pas à transporter du gigabit, malgré la catégorie du câble, mais ça serait toujours mieux que mon vieux CPL qui flanche.

Cependant, si quelqu'un a un avis sur la chose, je suis preneur.

Merci à vous !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2014)

Pdg a dit:


> B
> Oui mais voilà, à moins de faire courir un énorme câble gris au milieu de 3 pièces et du couloir : impossible.


on peut avoir de très longs cables ethernet classiques sans pertes notables

et si besoin d' extra extra long ( là je parle échelle> CENT metres) on peut y ajouter ( avant les cent metres ) des "hubs-switch -relais"

les bonnes boutiques informatiques vendent des cables très longs  tous prêts  
 et beaucoup beaucoup moins cher que des  sections informatique de boutiques ou sites grand public ( qui  exagèrent sur les prix )
 et certaines peuvent vendre à longueur  " sur mesure"
 ( et clipsent les deux bouts)


----------



## Pdg (28 Mai 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse !

Cependant, mon souci n'était pas tant la longueur du câble que sa présence physique 

Je ne peux (ou plutôt je ne veux) pas faire courir un câble à travers mes pièces. Impossible de le faire courir derrière les plinthes, déjà parce que je viens de les coller et ça m'embêterait de le refaire, mais aussi parce qu'il y aurait, pour le chemin le plus pratique, 3 ouvertures à passer. De même, difficile d'encastrer le câble dans une saillie, je n'ai que des murs porteurs :rose:

D'où ma découverte de ces câbles miniatures, qui pourraient se substituer discrètement à un gros RJ45.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2014)

Pdg a dit:


> les CPL ne se parlent presque plus. Seraient-ils fâchés ?


1. As-tu vérifié le bon fonctionnement des boitiers CPL en les branchant tous les 2 sur une même multiprise ?

2. Les prises murales sur lesquelles tu as branché les 2 boitiers, avec de mauvais résultats, dépendent-elles du même disjoncteur du tableau électrique ?

Si réponse à 1 = oui, et réponse à 2 = non, alors en général ton problème se règle en faisant une modification dans le tableau électrique : 

les deux prises murales utilisées doivent être raccordées au même disjoncteur, ainsi le signal CPL n'aura pas à traverser de disjoncteurs.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2014)

en passant j'ai fait courir des longs ethernet aussi bien le long de plinthes que cotés de murs ou même niveau plafond
les seuls points épineux sont les passages d''une piece à l'autre, et même là on peut tricher SANS percer ( du genre raboter un coin de porte ou du cadre porte, cette derniere option etant la plus simple car facile à annuler quand on quitte les lieux , il suffit de reboucher les 5mn de diametre avec un reboucheur)

Par ailleurs  très vite on oublie la présence du cable ( tout comme on oublie la présence de plinthes)
et ces cables sont aussi...peignables, et là ca devient invisible ou presque


----------



## Pdg (28 Mai 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses !

Alors j'avais fait quelques tests, mais j'aurais pu pousser plus loin. Je reviens donc avec les résultats plus développés...

En effet, le disjoncteur n'était pas le même. J'ai au passage découvert que le disjoncteur "salon" gérait seul les 9 (!) prises du salon et les 5 de la chambre (?!). Donc quoi qu'il arrive, je vais bidouiller là-dedans pour séparer tout ça...


Notez que j'ai essayé toutes les combinaisons en échangeant les 2 CPL, avec des résultats comparables. Ce n'est donc pas une défaillance de l'un ou de l'autre.

Les valeurs données sont celles de la console de gestion Freebox. Je ne sais pas quel degré de fiabilité on peut leur accorder. Quoi qu'il en soit, quand c'est mauvais, c'est mauvais 

*Serveur à "sa" place :*
serveur > player : 8 mbps (ouaip, pas glop, tu m'étonnes que ça freeze)
player > serveur : 68 mbps ("moyen")

*Après hard reboot :* débits similaires (respectivement 16 et 74)

*Branchement du serveur sur le même circuit, à bonne distance (i.e. dans la chambre) :* 
serveur > player : 56 mbps (mieux mais pas à se frapper le postérieur non plus)
player > serveur : 111 (donné comme "bon", c'est plaisant)

*Branchement du serveur sur la prise jumelée à celle du player (via rallonge) :*
serveur > player : 138 mbps
player > serveur : 131 mbps

Youhou, j'ai l'impression qu'ils vont s'envoler !

*Quelques conclusions :*

- Ce n'est pas un mauvais fonctionnement des plugs.
- Inutile de les inverser, les résultats sont identiques. Les variations viennent donc du circuit électrique ou du moins son environnement (les autres appareils).
- Mon vaillant disjoncteur gère à lui seul une quinzaine de prises et je vais le soulager un peu.


*Qui appellent quelques questions :*

De toute façon, j'avais prévu de *rajouter* une prise électrique neuve (sur disjoncteur neuf) pour brancher le serveur lorsque la prise optique sera là (je ne veux pas que le technicien traverse tout l'appart avec son câble, déjà parce que je crains qu'il ne le fasse en mode "gros bourrin qui veut rentrer chez lui", et aussi parce que ça mettrait le bronx partout). Du coup, il mettra la prise près de l'entrée et j'y ajouterai une prise électrique pour la box. D'autant plus simple, le tableau électrique sera juste à côté. D'ailleurs question : *on n'a plus besoin de brancher la box à la prise téléphonique après branchement fibre... Si ? (en admettant que je ne sois pas intéressé par un téléphone fixe) :mouais:*

Sachant cela, je vais essayer de prendre la ligne électrique des prises "TV et Hifi" du salon pour la mettre sur le disjoncteur de cette nouvelle prise. Ça soulagera déjà le disjoncteur-qui-fait-tout, ça mettra le serveur et le player sur le même circuit ET ça limitera les autres appareils sur le même circuit (car actuellement, outre server et player, il y a une TV, 2 consoles, une barre de son, un caisson de basses, un aquarium [avec lumière, bulleux et filtre], 2 réveils et 4 lampes... pas tip-top). En plus de ça, ça limitera la distance électrique entre le serveur et le player (pas d'aller-retour entre la chambre, l'entrée et le salon).

- Pensez-vous que l'ajout de cette nouvelle prise et la dérivation des prises dédiées à l'installation de la box puisse déjà améliorer sensiblement le signal ?

- Dans la continuité, pensez-vous que ce soit intéressant dans ce cas d'investir dans un couple de CPL plus renommés (genre des Devolo 500) ?


Je vous remercie infiniment 



Edit @Pascal : c'est vrai, on oublie assez vite les installations. Je suis un peu perfectionniste et c'est un truc que j'oublie souvent... C'est vrai que dans ce cas, un câble éthernet peint n'est pas une catastrophe. Resterait à le faire accepter par Madame


----------



## firstimac (28 Mai 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> 1. As-tu vérifié le bon fonctionnement des boitiers CPL en les branchant tous les 2 sur une même multiprise ?
> 
> 2. Les prises murales sur lesquelles tu as branché les 2 boitiers, avec de mauvais résultats, dépendent-elles du même disjoncteur du tableau électrique ?
> 
> ...



C'est tout à fait exact, pour les câbles,,il existe des moulures très discrètes qui permettent de faire des installations propres, j'en ai fait beaucoup , ça peut être une solution!


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2014)

Pdg a dit:


> M
> Edit @Pascal : c'est vrai, on oublie assez vite les installations. Je suis un peu perfectionniste et c'est un truc que j'oublie souvent... C'est vrai que dans ce cas, un câble éthernet peint n'est pas une catastrophe. Resterait à le faire accepter par Madame



deux choses
si le cable est pile au dessus de la plinthe, visuellement ca devient vite une seule chose (comme si tu avais acheté des plinthes avec un liseré gris , ou liseré même couleur si peintes)
idem pour cadre de porte

ensuite madame tu peux facilement lui démontrer qu'on ne passe pas sa journée à regarder des plinthes même si plinthes en couleurs fluos criardes

un jour tu fais un grand numero
yeux écarquillés , visage exprimant l'horreur
et tu lances " nan mais t'as vu?  t'as vu ca?"

evidemment ta femme se demande
1- ce qui se passe
2  si t'es dingue

puis phase deux

tu dis 
"mais là , cherie !
 là !"

elle" quoi là ?"

toi : le doigt pointé sur une plinthe
t'as vu?
elle: quoi?
toi : la plinthe!
elle:  oui et alors?
toi: tu ne remarques rien?
elle : non, ce sont les plinthes, ca fait des mois qu'elles sont là, bon c'est pas tout ca mais on va etre en retard pour le diner chez les guimard
--
et voilà, terminé ,  CQFD

ensuite tu pourras poser tous les cables et même peut etre les laisser gris -beige


----------



## Pdg (29 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> un jour tu fais un grand numero



Genius !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2014)

Pdg a dit:


> Genius !


c'est un peu de l'ordre _Déco ( nexion) et complinthes_
( oullla , je sors, vite)


----------

